# Animierte Gif!



## bernd (5. Okt 2004)

Hallo,
wo finde ich schöne animierte GIF die man in seine Projekte einbauen kann?

Gruß Bernd.
 :###


----------



## abollm (5. Okt 2004)

bernd hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> wo finde ich schöne animierte GIF die man in seine Projekte einbauen kann?
> ...



Ich habe folgende Links anzubieten (der zweite scheint ergiebiger zu sein):
http://www.fiveanddime.net/iconsandcursors.html
http://www.iconbazaar.com/


----------



## Heiko (5. Okt 2004)

http://www.mysmilies.com/?archive=aim

http://www.schildersmilies.de/index1.html

http://www.smiliemania.de

Die sind auch nicht schlecht, da kannste die gifs sogar selberbasteln


----------



## bernd (5. Okt 2004)

Danke Euch, sind super Seiten dabei!
Gruß Bernd.


----------

